
Show HN: Dead simple, yet amazing realtime web analytics for FREE - _ao789
https://analytics.statvoo.com/
======
stephenr
Anything that's hosted and free is likely to be tracking you to make money off
you.

Except if it's an analytics tool, where it's likely to be tracking _your
customers_ to make money off them.

~~~
_ao789
This free service is completely free;

While there are options to upgrade to paid plans with additional features, it
is possible to stay on a completely free plan forever.

Your visitors are not targeted in any way other than by yourself if you choice
to tag them.

------
fiatjaf
Much simpler than Statvoo, but if you're into simple services like this,
[https://trackingco.de](https://trackingco.de) is my project and I like it
better.

See [https://trackingco.de/public/mzfzx9](https://trackingco.de/public/mzfzx9)
for a public page with data from [https://fiatjaf.alhur.es/module-
linker/](https://fiatjaf.alhur.es/module-linker/)

~~~
peternicky
Why don’t you explain why yours is ‘better’?

------
_ao789
Web analytics that are always realtime with a very simple integration.

Integrating into SPA/Angular/React is so easy that you don't even need to tell
it a page or event has changed!

It's FREE for however long you want it.

